

Join the private beta of my app. VoteChat (IOS only)  - felipepiresx
http://www.distributeapps.com/app/votechat-GBr4FJotFvphsJI-27-09-2013/home.php
VoteChat is a group messaging platform where ideas (or messages) are exchanged by friends and then voted on by the group. Sort of like Quora meets What&#x27;s App. The platform is designed for someone who wants to quickly get feedback on potential ideas or plans for the group. All winning ideas will be logged so that members can see what has been decided when returning to the app. A bit of an inspiration is trying to compile some sort of dynamic chatting on a mobile screen that would resemble reddit&#x27;s discovery eXperience. It will primarily be available on IOS, as well as email functionality for those who don&#x27;t have iPhones soon. Android and Facebook versions will be subsequently be built. Any feedback is appreciated.<p>Facebook page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;votechat<p>Consumer Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.votechat.me&#x2F;<p>Enterprise website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.votechat.co&#x2F;<p>Teaser Video: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=OqgXD0fPRBo<p>Subreddit: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;votechat
======
felipepiresx
VoteChat is a group messaging platform where ideas (or messages) are exchanged
by friends and then voted on by the group. Sort of like Quora meets What's
App. The platform is designed for someone who wants to quickly get feedback on
potential ideas or plans for the group. All winning ideas will be logged so
that members can see what has been decided when returning to the app. A bit of
an inspiration is trying to compile some sort of dynamic chatting on a mobile
screen that would resemble reddit's discovery eXperience. It will primarily be
available on IOS, as well as email functionality for those who don't have
iPhones soon. Android and Facebook versions will be subsequently be built.

Facebook page:
[https://www.facebook.com/votechat](https://www.facebook.com/votechat)

Consumer Website: [http://www.votechat.me/](http://www.votechat.me/)

Enterprise website: [http://www.votechat.co/](http://www.votechat.co/)

Teaser Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqgXD0fPRBo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqgXD0fPRBo)

Subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/votechat](http://www.reddit.com/r/votechat)

